# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  vivosmart, activity tracker with smart notifications, Garmin Ltd., Schaffhausen, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Garmin Ltd.

garmin.com/en-US/p/782585

----------


## Airicist

Hands on with Garmin's Vivosmart health tracker and smart watch hybrid 

 Published on Sep 6, 2014




> This $170 Garmin fitness tracker and smart watch combo makes its debut at IFA 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Garmin Vivosmart: An activity tracker that tries to be a smartwatch 

Published on Dec 9, 2014




> CNET's Dan Graziano gives you a look at the latest activity tracker from Garmin

----------


## Airicist

Garmin vivosmart: Activity Tracker Plus Smart Notifications 

Published on Jan 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Garmin vivosmart: Getting Started 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Join the movement with the activity tracker that includes smart notifications. Learn how to pair your v?vosmart with your connected device so you can record fitness activities and display smart notifications. Monitor calls, texts and emails with vibration alerts and a swipe of the OLED touchscreen. Also, see steps, a countdown to your daily goal, calories, distance and time of day; even track your sleep stats for later review and so much more.

----------


## Airicist

Garmin Vivosmart HR+ review

Published on Oct 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist2

vívosmart 5 | Getting started
Apr 20, 2022




> Get to know the basics of your new vívosmart® 5 health and fitness tracker. In this video, we’ll show you how to set up your device and use all the basic functions.

----------

